# Left hander shooting a right handed gun



## dognducks (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been cursed with being left handed. All my life I've had trouble finding baseball gloves, bows, guns, etc.. Right now, I shoot a nova pump but ran across a pretty good deal on a SBE II but it's a right handed model. Though my nova's a righty, I've never really shot a right handed semi automatic alot. Any of yall do it? What are the cons to it?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 15, 2009)

im left handed and have never had a problem with a right handed shotgun.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 15, 2009)

No trouble here either....


----------



## Labsforducks (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been raised up shooting right handed shotguns even though im left handed, and to convert to a left handed one now would be awkward.  I tried my cousins lefty SBE II one time but its wasn't worth the conversion.  I will stay with my right handed M2


----------



## Jim P (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm right handed, but shoot left handed with a right handed semi, I don't have any problem, like Labs said, it would be awkward shooting a left handed gun.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Feb 15, 2009)

watched a friend of mine shoot skeet the other day with a right hand gun and hes a lefty. it never phased him. only my ar 15 gave him trouble due to the hot casings landing on his arm.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 15, 2009)

dognducks said:


> I've been cursed with being left handed. All my life I've had trouble finding baseball gloves, bows, guns, etc.. Right now, I shoot a nova pump but ran across a pretty good deal on a SBE II but it's a right handed model. Though my nova's a righty, I've never really shot a right handed semi automatic alot. Any of yall do it? What are the cons to it?


 
Some shotshells, Remington especially, leave unburned powder in the hull that will get into your right eye during the ejection process.

Plus there's the rare occurance that the firing pin could hang in the outward position and punch the primier on a life round when the action is cycling, thereby causing a brass rupture. 

Saw a young man once that had that happen to him. He was lucky to be able to walk away with only a couple pieces of skin missing just below his eye and a new outlook on why lefty's shouldn't shoot repeating arms that eject to the right side.


I wouldn't do it............too risky given the options out there.


IMO............a left handed gun or a bottom ejecting pump is a much better choice.


----------



## rickjames (Feb 15, 2009)

Shouldn't make a whole lot of difference on most newer model guns.  So of the older shotguns would have a different palm swell or cast due to left or right handed.  The only real drawback is that some folks don't like the shell ejecting in front of your face.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm left handed and have shot a right handed shot gun all my life. The only problem I have is I wear contacts and I get blown powder in my eyes every once in a while. I went to a left handed bolt acion last year from shooting a right handed one all my life, and I am still not getting used to it. Very awkward. I will buy me a new right handed semi auto shotgun to deal with the powder instead of getting used to a left handed model.. If that tells you anything...


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 15, 2009)

Shot right handed auto's all my life with no issue in regards to the firing or function. I now have hearing issues. While I can't fully fault my hearing loss to wrong handed auto's, I am sure that they played a role. I can no longer shoot my RH automatics without discomfort and several days of severe hearing loss.


----------



## howl (Feb 16, 2009)

You cannot properly run a bolt action if the bolt is on the wrong side. Having the cylinder release on the wrong side of a revolver bugs me to the extent that I may never buy any handguns other than LH revolvers ever again.

Shotguns are a different story. I actually like the right-side  ejection port. It makes it easier to load and unload because I do  not have to let go with my left hand. Its more LH than RH if you ask me. MUST HAVE A TANG SAFETY, tough. I would consider a safety on the trigger guard only if it were reversible. Backwards safeties are an accident waiting to happen. If manufacturers would make models with a straight stock and a reversible, tang or Garand-style safety there would be no need for LH versions of shotguns or semi-auto rifles.

Seems like I read somewhere that you can reverse the safety on a Benelli, btw.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 16, 2009)

I know of lot of top level sporting clays shooters that do are left handed and shoot semi-auto's.  They don't seem to find it an impediment.


----------



## Killer41 (Feb 16, 2009)

4wheeling4life said:


> watched a friend of mine shoot skeet the other day with a right hand gun and hes a lefty. it never phased him. only my ar 15 gave him trouble due to the hot casings landing on his arm.



I have a problem with the casings going down my shirt, they are pretty hot!!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 16, 2009)

Browning Pump Shotgun....ejects shells out of the bottom of the receiver.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Feb 16, 2009)

You'll never know what your missing until you shoot a lefty. No more powder or flames in the face, no spent hulls flying across your field of view when shooting a double. Much easier to operate. Do yourself a favor. Lots of LH Remmys out there at a decent price, you won't regret it. The loading port is in the bottom so it works great for right handed left shooters too. Life's too short to be shooting backwards guns. 
BHJ


----------

